# sig request



## RAEMELLANTHONY (Sep 29, 2009)

i wana get a sig done of myself 
im start my mma training october 14 and im pumped and i want the best skilled person/people to do my sig for me 

ill provide the images i need some one to hook em up but before i do i need to know who's the best here so gents/ladies send me the links to ur best work and ill upload some pics

thanks in advance


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

You must be a premium member to request custom work.


----------



## RAEMELLANTHONY (Sep 29, 2009)

ok thats not a problem
but will the work be done?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

You cannot harness a signature on this forum unless you have a Premium Membership, but I could send you a private message with a sig made for elsewhere if you would like.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thread closed, upgrade and out talented group will be more than happy to fill your request.

For the record Im the best :sarcastic12: 

http://www.mmaforum.com/gfx-portfolios/43595-toxics-trying-5.html

(best thing about a locked thread nobody can dispute my claims  )


----------

